# Sleep through the night?



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We've had Joey for almost two months.

He's almost six, and a Schutzhund Level 3. We got him from a family member (he has 2 other dogs; 3 boys under the age of six).

He's the greatest dog a person could have. He listens a good part of the time, and is housebroken.

My biggest issue is that he's been waking us up around 2 in the morning. Sometimes he whines, sometimes he doesn't. 

We go to bed around 8:00, after Joey's walk.

Since I get up at 4:30 to go to work (husband's retired), how can we extend his sleep time? Do we just ignore him when he wakes us up? How do you know when it's a real potty need, or just him wanting us up?


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

First thing to consider is that you've elected to share your life with an animal that is largely nocturnal in nature....so it is always going to be common for the dog to be up & down during the night. The key to increasing the sleep at night is vigorous exercise during the day. (an evening walk isn't enough)

The harder a GSD works during the up-time, the more quiet they are during the down-time.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

What we discovered from the family member that owned Joey before us was, he'd get up every night to walk around and check on the children and the house.

So, when Joey gets up at 2AM, he and I go downstairs so he can check things out, then come right back upstairs to bed.

We've done this for the past few days; it seems to work. If it keeps my husband from having to walk him at such an early hour, it's worth it.


----------



## Celtic Wolf (Oct 5, 2011)

*Sleepless in New York*

Ask your retired husband to play more during the day with Joey.
When you return from work you too could spend some play time with him too.
The trick is to keep him exercised and played out.


----------

